# Virus: Mail Server Report



## fredmh

Looks like another e-mail virus:

Snopes site: http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/mailserver.asp

F-Secure site: http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/warezov_w.shtml


----------



## Glaswegian

Thanks Fred. :3-thumbup


----------

